# PumpkinRot knock-off



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Let's try this again with a better title.

http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/punkinhead.html

Not as great as the original, but it's mine!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent Ghostess. Great texture on that head.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice Job!


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

I love it! PumpkinRot is my hero. All the dry brushing gave it tones of depth. Its all about the layers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nicely done D!!!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Thats awesome! Wonder If there is a way to make that without the cauldron?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all. 

Chrissy- If you have anything that can be used as a base for it that is shaped right, you can make it. Hose pots, plant pots, ex husband's head, chicken wire, buckets... 

John (PumpkinRot) uses whatever he can get his hands on, he recycles a lot of stuff that would normally be garbage to most people. I think a lot of us do that these days.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Punkin is delightfully devilish, Ghostess! Great job!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Purty dang cool, Ghostess! :jol:


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

hidehoman said:


> I love it! PumpkinRot is my hero. All the dry brushing gave it tones of depth. Its all about the layers.


Hear, hear! Layered painting is a good thing.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent. I like it. Good job.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow that is way cool.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice, I really like the way the stem turned out


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks like mama-rot to me, punkinrot may be looking for a wife.
good job
any baby- rots out there?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's cool... the wife and I have been talking about making one for our scarecrow but haven't found a cauldron yet... I bought a walmart light-up jack just in case we don't pull it off.


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

nice
one of my favorite things is the idea of taking traditional fall themes and twisting them into halloween themed props. I think ill try that sometime

again good job


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

hehe..baby-rots.

Great job..looks like the real thing!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

-blank- said:


> nice
> one of my favorite things is the idea of taking traditional fall themes and twisting them into halloween themed props. I think ill try that sometime
> 
> again good job


Absolutely. You'd think we'd all be tired of pumpkins, skulls, etc by now. But there's always a new way to make use of a classic theme.


----------

